# 5'x10'x5' Enclosed Trailer



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Got a quick question for you guys with these smaller trailers. I've hauled a lot of larger enclosed trailers, just got done pulling a 7' tall 6x12' damn near 300 miles. Talk about wind resistance!!!

Anyways, I made an offer on a 5x10' today, offered him $1000. Didn't seem like too bad of a deal.

Question is, can I fit 10 dozen fullbodies in it? I'm pretty sure I could, but really need to know from someone who has one.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You are really going to be pushing it with blinds, decoys and ect. I wouldnt waste the money if I where you. Im going striaght to a 7x14x7. 
Then I should have more then enough room.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,isnt Doug's trailer about that size?If so he can fit 4 doz foots inside,and the blinds are strapped to the top.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I purchased a 6X10 two years ago. I put a vent in the roof, a window in the door, and carpeted it. Now I would like to buy a Polaris Ranger. The problem I have is my trailer is 5 foot 9inches high and I need a trailer about 6 foot 6 inches high so I need to get a 7X14. I am considering trading it in. It runs about $2800 and the dealer will give me about $1800. It sure hurts to let a trailer without a mark on it go that cheap. What is the cheapest 7X14 that you people have seen?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think you could do it but it will be damn hard to shut the doors. I'd go bigger with 10 dozen full bodies. My buddy has a pickup box trailer with a topper and we can squeeze about 65 in there but that is the max. 10x5x5 will give you about twice the cubic feet of that trailer.


----------



## goosecommander (Apr 4, 2004)

I just picked up a 6x10x7 trailer and was wondering how many foots with blinds and all the other **** :roll: I can expect to fit in it???? Any ideas??


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.cargo-pro.com/
That is where I bought mine, if you click on the sale banner they have a 7x16 for $3200. I found them very easy to deal with and the best prices I found. They also built the one I wanted exactly as I wanted, 4 exterior floodlights and all the other bells and whistles.....FYI


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Man that's cheap. So who can I talk to, to drive down to Indiana for me?  They charge about $900 to have it delivered in Bismarck.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You want to see cheap? You guys should check out the trailer I'm rigging up. I'm definitely staying ghetto...but it will work.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ha - you sound like me last year Matt. Ill never forget driving 80 down the interstate last year and looking in my side mirror only to see my gun hanging halfway out the side of my trailer.  It was a piece but it did the job. The one im getting this year costs over 8x what last years did....Kinda hard to swallow.......


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If it used for goose hunting money doesnt matter. OR thats what I think. And maybe thats why I dont have any money. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

No crap. Money really doesn't matter though when it comes to success!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Plainsmen, If you are selling that trailer, Let me know. I would like to take a peek at it, any pics??????


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, I finally got it today, talk about an awesome trailer!!! Hardly even felt it there on the explorer, hooked it up to the stroker and away we went!!! All i need now is some ladder racks for the johnboat and a little work on the inside and I'll be ready to haul some ***!!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Good luck on getting 10 dozen in there... You will have to take off heads and feet and it'll be a circus. More power to ya if you can though.


----------



## EaganMN (Aug 6, 2004)

If anyone has one am looking for immediate cash deal. good price. email at shreekath at yahoo dot com or contact at nine five two eight nine one one six seven seven residence 7pm to 10pm


----------

